# MTS MBrrowse Zte AC8720 Data card installation error in window 8



## guptasahil77 (Feb 26, 2013)

hi.......

i have the Mts Mbrowse ZTE AC 8720 data card. it has problem in installing in windows 8 but it works properly in window 7. It has an error fail to *install access serial port 0*. i didn't understand the error.
I checked the solution on internet but didn't find any appropriate solution so please help me to sort out this error.

Attached printscreen of error during installation


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi unfortunately we do not support using unlocker cards or software to circumvent modem or other device protocols set by the manufacturer's of those devices.

Please see our forum rules

Thread is now closed.


----------

